# elective C-section icd



## millortsui (Oct 4, 2011)

Please advise.  what icd 9 code will use when a patient wants to have c-section without any medical situation?  

Thanks,
Millor


----------



## Karen A. (Oct 4, 2011)

669.7X, cesarean delivery, without mention of indication


----------

